# ASUS Live Update - Nötig oder Müll?



## maar (1. August 2010)

*ASUS Live Update - Nötig oder Müll?*

Hi also ich habe seit nem Monat ein Nootebook von ASUS und da geht beim Startz immer eine Aplication mit an die nennt sich ASUS Live Update.
Was ist das genau und kann man die getrost aus dem Windowsstart entfernen?


----------



## ole88 (1. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS Live Update - Nötig oder Müll?*

hmm kannste raushaun wenn du in der lage bist das bios selbst über usb stick manuell upzudaten


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS Live Update - Nötig oder Müll?*

Das schaut u.a auch regelmäßig, ob es neue Treiber gibt. Würd ich aber einfach deinstallieren, das kann man auch selber machen. Zudem gibt es bei Notebooks eh nur sehr selten mal updates. Das Ding ist also 99,9% der Zeit unnötig aktiv


----------



## maar (3. August 2010)

*AW: ASUS Live Update - Nötig oder Müll?*

alles klar, dann werd ich das wohl runter schmeissen. Thx!


----------

